# Lagaña



## yaya.mx

Jaja, es una duda que tengo desde hace AÑOS, ¿cómo se dice lagaña en italiano?
Sé que en dialecto bresciano la llaman "sbeha" jaja, pero nunca he sabido cual es la palabra correcta.


----------



## irene.acler

Creo que se dice "cispa".


----------



## Dankgerit

Wow, buena duda eh. Yo tampoco lo sabía.

Gracias.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero que seria lagaña? Nisiquiera encontro esta palabra en mi diccionario...


----------



## dinube

no sera *legaña* ?


----------



## yaya.mx

Sí, es lo mismo.


*lagaña**.*


(De or. inc., quizá prerromano).

* 1.     * f. *legaña.*

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...EMA=legaña&SUPIND=0&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#0_1




Fuente: DRAE


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, también mi diccionario dice que hay dos modos para expresarla..pero una de las dos formas es más usada de la otra o no?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ah, he encontrado legaña y efectivamente mi diccionario lo traduce con "cispa", como lo de irene...


----------



## yaya.mx

Pues en México, o al menos por mis rumbos (Baja California), se dice "lagaña", hasta ahora me entero que existe "legaña".
Creo que depende de país o de la zona, no sabría decirte cual es más usada.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias yaya!


----------



## yaya.mx

Gracias a tí! Por la respuesta.
Oye pero si se usa la palabra "cispa"?


----------



## irene.acler

yaya.mx said:


> Gracias a tí! Por la respuesta.
> Oye pero si se usa la palabra "cispa"?


 
La verdad es que nunca la utilizo..bueno, sé que existe, pero yo personalmente uso "caccolette".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Hahaha me quedo con irene!


----------



## irene.acler

Ah bueno, pensaba de ser yo sola que digo así! jijiji


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ah bueno, pensaba que yo era la única que lo dice así! jijiji



Una piccola correzione. Non si può dire "pensar de + _INF_", sino "pensar que + _Oración subordinada_".


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias...lo sentía que algo no cuadraba, y en efecto...uffi.


----------

